# "Custom Fencing in a Flash" Requirement!!



## Khaelis (Nov 6, 2021)

Okay, I've been seeing so many ways for this to show up for purchase, and after hours of doing various things trying to figure out how to unlock it since I couldn't find     it... 

I have FINALLY figured out HOW "*Custom Fencing in a Flash*" appears in the Nook Miles Program for redemption!!

I will put in a spoiler just in case someone feels its spoiler-y enough. So to unlock *Custom Fencing in a Flash*, all you need to do is...

*Craft one set of simple wooden fence. *

Yeah, that's it. As far as I know, 3-stars isn't a requirement, however you may still need to have had K.K's concert.


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 6, 2021)

For what is worth, asteriation lists the requeriment as:



Spoiler




Custom Fencing in a FlashUnlocked DIY customization, Made at least two types of fences




_edit: asteriation's page has spoilers about many of the new stuff for anyone who wants to remain unspoiled_


----------

